# DreamChii Blankii & PouChii made for someone's secret santa :)



## pigeonsheep

well here you go! some lucky furbaby & human will be getting these. their secret santa ordered these especially from me to be made for them! will be shipping them out Wednesday :albino:

a blankii with my new model :lol:








here's the back where the name which is hidden under the model's bum and some cute penguins are








chi pouChii








interior plaid pink (this is popular!)


----------



## jan896

WOW...those are GORGEOUS!! someone is going to be VERY happy to see those!


----------



## pigeonsheep

jan896 said:


> WOW...those are GORGEOUS!! someone is going to be VERY happy to see those!


thanks jan! it was a tight squeeze to fulfill that person's request! i cant wait to see if they like the products! :coolwink:


----------



## Jerry'sMom

fantastic work! the Diva fabric is totally chic! 
love the new model too


----------



## elaina

i love them !!, i cant wait to see who will be getting them


----------



## LostLakeLua

Awww these are SO cute!! Very talented! Someones gonna have a warm cozy dog this Christmas.


----------



## pigeonsheep

thanks guys  i loved how the model matched the colors lol :lol: yup warm and cozy for the fureezin winter comin up!


----------



## appleblossom

love them!! cant wait to see who the lucky chi & owner are that get them.


----------



## CHITheresa

Someone is very very lucky!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep

thanks guys!


----------



## MY2CHIBABIES

Wow, these are just too cute. Some lucky human and chi, willbe getting pampered this christmas. Very nice gift.


----------



## pigeonsheep

thanks my2chibabies :albino:


----------



## Pookypeds

:wave:Calleigh and I are the very lucky recipients of A DreamChii Blankii & PouChii! :foxes_207: I snuck a peek into this box! We LOVE IT!!!!!!:love5: I was very pleasantly surprised when the mailman brought this one to the door! Thank you so much Jan and to PigeonSheep for making these for us!!!:love7:


----------



## Jerry'sMom

awww darn it! jerry sooo wanted that blankie


----------



## elaina

Pookypeds said:


> :wave:Calleigh and I are the very lucky recipients of A DreamChii Blankii & PouChii! :foxes_207: I snuck a peek into this box! We LOVE IT!!!!!!:love5: I was very pleasantly surprised when the mailman brought this one to the door! Thank you so much Jan and to PigeonSheep for making these for us!!!:love7:


Wow! Calleigh and you got some great gifts from Jan!! i remember seeing her teaser and that bed was so pretty. i cant wait to see the rest of what Jan got you


----------



## pigeonsheep

Pookypeds said:


> :wave:Calleigh and I are the very lucky recipients of A DreamChii Blankii & PouChii! :foxes_207: I snuck a peek into this box! We LOVE IT!!!!!!:love5: I was very pleasantly surprised when the mailman brought this one to the door! Thank you so much Jan and to PigeonSheep for making these for us!!!:love7:


yay! so glad u like them! way to go jan!!!  she was my only person who requested one for this ss exchange hehe :albino:



Jerry'sMom said:


> awww darn it! jerry sooo wanted that blankie


LOL!!!! sorry jerrysmom 



elaina said:


> Wow! Calleigh and you got some great gifts from Jan!! i remember seeing her teaser and that bed was so pretty. i cant wait to see the rest of what Jan got you


i cant wait to see the rest too!!!!


----------



## jan896

woo-hoo! so glad you like them!!! Pigeonsheep does such great work!


----------



## pigeonsheep

awww thanks for the compliment jan! *jumps up and down* :albino:


----------



## quinnandleah

Love the blanket.


----------



## pigeonsheep

quinnandleah said:


> Love the blanket.


 
thankie


----------



## guccigrande

Oh wow they look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## pigeonsheep

guccigrande said:


> Oh wow they look absolutely gorgeous!



thanks gucci!


----------



## Bean's Mum

They are gorgeous, love the fabrics.


----------



## pigeonsheep

Bean's Mum said:


> They are gorgeous, love the fabrics.



thankie beans mum


----------



## intent2smile

Those are beautiful!!!

I have been looking for a blanket for Jaxx and had considered making him a tie blanket. Does the Chis chew on the ties? He loves to curl under blankets and the ones I find are either too big for him or he can't really burrow under them very well because there is not enough room for him to play around under the blanket and get comfy. I kept thinking of making one but I wanted to make sure that he would be safe with it and the ties could not hurt him if he chewed on them. 

Also I have made many of these before so I know how to make them but, what size of fabric do you usually buy if you are making one for a dog? For small blankets I have always used 1 yard pieces but, I did not know if that was too big for a Jaxx and if I should make it smaller. 

Thanks so much for your help and you are truly talented the items you made are gorgeous!


----------



## ~LS~

Oh my goodness Pigeonsheep!
You talented little thing, you!!! 
Great job, I must say I'm a little jealous!


----------



## pigeonsheep

intent2smile said:


> Those are beautiful!!!
> 
> I have been looking for a blanket for Jaxx and had considered making him a tie blanket. Does the Chis chew on the ties? He loves to curl under blankets and the ones I find are either too big for him or he can't really burrow under them very well because there is not enough room for him to play around under the blanket and get comfy. I kept thinking of making one but I wanted to make sure that he would be safe with it and the ties could not hurt him if he chewed on them.
> 
> Also I have made many of these before so I know how to make them but, what size of fabric do you usually buy if you are making one for a dog? For small blankets I have always used 1 yard pieces but, I did not know if that was too big for a Jaxx and if I should make it smaller.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help and you are truly talented the items you made are gorgeous!


 wow sorry for the late reply. this didnt come up as "new post" for me :lol: as for chewin on the ties i think it all depends on ur pup. dexter hardly chews on his blankets, he just loves to lie on them and roll around and squish on it  sometimes he would even take it and drag it around lol. i usually get 1 yard since u have to cut to make the ties even  sumtimes i get more for bigger blankets  the fleece will not hurt them as there are chew toys out there made of fleece. i do have to warn you though please wear a mask when cutting the fleece fabric, i have gotten my share of messed up throat from the fibers. thanks so much for the comment!


~LS~ said:


> Oh my goodness Pigeonsheep!
> You talented little thing, you!!!
> Great job, I must say I'm a little jealous!


thanks LS  hehe if u need a blankie that needs embroidering too let me know! :albino:


----------



## Chachis Mom

Your blankets really are beautiful pigeonsheep! Like the chi fabric one. It is SO cute!


----------



## pigeonsheep

thanks a bunch chachis mom! if u want a pouchii let me know


----------



## ~LS~

pigeonsheep said:


> thanks LS  hehe if u need a blankie that needs embroidering too let me know! :albino:



I really like the little Chi coin purses you make. I need to get organized and set
up PayPal. Once I get that done, could you send me some of those? And are
they all the same or different? Do you have pics of the fabrics? Thanks!


----------



## pigeonsheep

~LS~ said:


> I really like the little Chi coin purses you make. I need to get organized and set
> up PayPal. Once I get that done, could you send me some of those? And are
> they all the same or different? Do you have pics of the fabrics? Thanks!


hehe its easy  and very convenient at times. i have fabric pics  as for the chi fabrics theres only 2 colors, its very hard to come by! i can make other patterns too hehe


----------



## ~LS~

pigeonsheep said:


> hehe its easy  and very convenient at times. i have fabric pics  as for the chi fabrics theres only 2 colors, its very hard to come by! i can make other patterns too hehe


Can I see the Chi fabrics?
I want to order!!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep

~LS~ said:


> Can I see the Chi fabrics?
> I want to order!!!!


surely 

















these are the 2 fabrics i have. the inside can be different if u want  i have a buncha fabs..just a lot to list to here tho lol. would be so much easier if u have fb to just look LOL ^_^


----------



## ~LS~

Could you pm me with the info on how to do this? I've never ordered on here before, you are my first.


----------



## Pookypeds

These make great cellphone holders for your purse. That's what I'm using mine for!


----------



## ~LS~

Pookypeds said:


> These make great cellphone holders for your purse. That's what I'm using mine for!


Great idea! I want two of them! But for stuff like lip glosses and whatnot. 
They are too cute!


----------



## Jennmay

Those are great! Someone is a lucky one indeed!


----------



## pigeonsheep

Pookypeds said:


> These make great cellphone holders for your purse. That's what I'm using mine for!


LOL! wow u must have a small phone


----------



## *Princess*

i like this alot! x


----------



## ~LS~

*Princess* said:


> i like this alot! x


Mine are in the mail! :tongue3:

So excited to get them! Feel like a little kid! lol


----------



## pigeonsheep

*Princess* said:


> i like this alot! x


thanks princess! 



~LS~ said:


> Mine are in the mail! :tongue3:
> 
> So excited to get them! Feel like a little kid! lol


lmaoooo LS! hope u like them  im actually halfway done. itll be shipped out monday. hope ur not upset  ill be invoicin you the shipping once i weigh them :albino:


----------

